# Jobs in South Africa - desktop support



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi All ,
I received my critical skills visa for South Africa under ICT occupation desktop support engineer. Kindly advise , where i can apply jobs (i mean the online job portals) before landing there and which place would be the most suitable to find an IT job there.


Thanks


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Congratulations on the CSV!

They're plenty of job boards to try. 

PNET.co.za
LinkedIn.com
Indeed.co.za
Careers24.co.za

These are the common ones I know, they're plenty more. 

Google search top IT Recruiters in SA (with IT talent acquisition specialisation).

Good luck and do share your response. I'm an IT Service Delivery expert wanting to relocate to SA.


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot Kepler for the answer !
I am planning to fly to Jozi next month and will surely share my experience.
I also hope to see you there soon.

Cheers


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

That's awesome! You'll surely land a job once there.

I will really appreciate that feedback from you. 

Let's keep in touch.

Cheers!


----------

